# ford v10 only building 10 psi fuel pressure, im stumped...



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

replaced regulator, replaced fuel filter, replaced pump. now im out of ideas. relay is working, i swapped it with another before replacing pump. i can hear the pump cycle for 3 seconds on key on. only building 10 psi. ???????????


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Is the tk not starting ? What's the issue ?


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Where are you checking the fuel pressure at?


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

Truck starts, runs like poo. Checking pressure at test port on fuel rail.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. Did you ck to make sure you have a) 12v pwr and B) 12v gnd? The gnd is frame and it can get nasty corroded


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

Pump is running.


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Did you check it at the fuel filter?


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

No. Fuel filter is new


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

GSS LLC;1487281 said:


> No. Fuel filter is new


Sure it's not backwards?


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

Positive. Only goes in brackets one way. And says in and out on correct sides


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

GSS LLC;1487284 said:


> Positive. Only goes in brackets one way. And says in and out on correct sides


Well there goes that idea, seen it done before so figured I would check.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Did you check for a pinched line ?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Again. Ck for pwr and gnd at the pump. Just b/c its running don't mean its got full voltage


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

True I'll do that


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinch the return line (if it has one) and see if the fuel pressure spikes


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Ck ur gauge on another vehicle to make sure it is reading propperly?


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

well dip me in poo and roll me in cactus needles. 

bad ground. never before in my life seen this. usually either it works or not with grounds. intermittent maybe, but no "sorta works" ive ever come across.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well glad it was cheap fix. Pwr and gnd get a alotta pple. Glad I mentioned it a few days ago


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Fuel pumps need to have the correct voltage and amp flow to work. My EFI manual makes a point of telling you in a few places. I chased a pressure problem for a year! Ended up a bad tank switcher. I went through the same head scratching trip!


----------

